# Songs from ENTP and ENFP, Ne-Dominant People



## Sparky

In March 2013, I have made a thread about songs from Ni-Dominant (INTJ, INFJ) singers and musicians. There are also many singers who are ENTP or ENFP, and this will be about their songs. This thread provides a place to share songs and music from Ne-Dominant people. It also offers a source of comparison between the two personalities and their different singing styles. Thank you, and please enjoy. 

*ENTP:
*
Britney Spears, ENTP:






Teresa Teng, ENTP:





*
ENFP:
*
Rie Fu, ENFP:






Madonna, ENFP:






Avril Lavigne, ENFP:


----------



## Sparky

Kanako Ito, ENFP:






Tomoko Kawase, ENFP:






Ellie Goulding, ENFP:






Taylor Swift, ENFP:






Katy Perry, ENFP:


----------



## Sparky

Lady Gaga, ENFP:






Agnete Kjølsrud from the band Djerv, ENFP:


----------



## zazara

Woah, woah, hold on there.. I see a lot of just plain NO here. 

Britney Spears? Madonna? Katy Perry? Lady GaGa? Avril Lavigne? Taylor Swift? .. really? :dry:
Would you care to elaborate? 

Sorry but I feel kind of insulted..


----------



## googoodoll

zazara said:


> Woah, woah, hold on there.. I see a lot of just plain NO here.
> 
> Britney Spears? Madonna? Katy Perry? Lady GaGa? Avril Lavigne? Taylor Swift? .. really? :dry:
> Would you care to elaborate?
> 
> Sorry but I feel kind of insulted..


I've seen him on other threads, he's horrendous at typing :bored:


----------



## electricky

Katy Perry maybe. 

I was thinking more 




and 





:crazy:

I'll have to think if I can find any examples in more mainstream music...


----------



## Cosmic Hobo

Tom Lehrer (ENTP):


----------



## Dedication

Now this is a dominant Ne song:






Bo Burnham: ENTP, no doubt.


----------



## Sparky

ElectricSparkle said:


> Katy Perry maybe.
> 
> I was thinking more
> 
> and
> 
> 
> :crazy:
> 
> I'll have to think if I can find any examples in more mainstream music...


Ylvis, ENFP:






Weird Al, ENFP:






Hi, I might have typed Weird Al as ENTP before, and think he is ENFP (not INTJ) now. Thank you for sharing.






After watching two interviews with Ylvis, the brothers are possibly both ENFP:










Unrelated note, I have changed Rie Fu from ENTP to ENFP, after watching another one of her music videos.


----------



## Sparky

Natalie Merchant, ENFP:






Another music video from Agnete Kjølsrud (Djerv), ENFP:


----------



## Sparky

Cosmic Hobo said:


> Tom Lehrer (ENTP):


Hi, I have added Tom Lehrer to the Ni-Dominant singers thread, as an INTJ:
http://personalitycafe.com/cognitive-functions/139079-songs-ni-dominant-people-14.html#post4419320


----------



## Violator Rose

Britney Spears is definitely an ISFP. You can just tell in her demeanor, if you've ever watched any of her interviews. I'm also fairly certain that Lady Gaga is an INFP.


----------



## rawrmosher

Both of mine are bands, but they're both headed by female ENFP's, so I hope that counts  

Tonight Alive: Jenna McDougall (ENFP I think )






We Are The In Crowd: Tay Jardine (ENFP, definitely)


----------



## Cosmic Hobo

Sparky said:


> Hi, I have added Tom Lehrer to the Ni-Dominant singers thread, as an INTJ:
> http://personalitycafe.com/cognitive-functions/139079-songs-ni-dominant-people-14.html#post4419320


OK. What about Noel Coward?


----------



## googoodoll

erm i don't think Ylvis are ENFP's... they seem kinda clean cut despite their unusual songs, Weird Al though is definitely ENTP.


----------



## Psychopomp

Almost all of the previous people are S types, if I or general consensus is any indicator.

Spears: Not sure. xSFP? Songs written by committee.
Madonna: I think ESTJ, but most say ESTP. Songs written by committee?
Avril: xSFP for sure. 
Ellie Goulding COULD be an Ni, but more likely ISFP. Lights is a great song. 
Taylor Swift is an xSFJ (STP has been offered as well)
Katy Perry is an ESxP - not sure if she writes all her own stuff or not.
Lady Gaga is typically typed ISFP, she is not an Ne. Se/Ni, most likely.

Ylvis is ESxP as well. 'Random' is not Ne. They remind me a lot of Flight of The Conchords, also ESxP types. They also remind me of Andy Samberg, an ESTP. 

Weird Al is probably an NTP, however. 

Natalie Merchant is an INFJ

I didn't recognize many of the others, so I can't say.

Here are some actual Ne dominant musicians: Regina Spektor, Wayne Coyne, probably Amanda Palmer and Ben Folds ... and maybe Eric Nally.


* *





Regina Spektor, ENFP





Amanda Palmer, ENFP (some have offered other types for her, most notably ENTP, but I doubt that)





Wayne Coyne, ENTP (Gold standard of the type)





Ben Folds is also likely an ENTP (interestingly, he is close friends with Palmer and Spektor, and has collaborated with/promoted/done production work for both of them)






I still personally think that Eric Nally is an ENFP, but there are good arguments against it:


----------



## Sparky

Cosmic Hobo said:


> OK. What about Noel Coward?


Noel Coward is likely ENFP:






Thank you for the mention.

Here is another song from Britney Spears, ENTP:


----------



## Violator Rose

Sparky said:


> Here is another song from Britney Spears, ENTP


I still don't understand why you think Britney Spears is an ENTP.....it's pretty obvious she's an introvert.


----------



## gestalt

It's not really useful analysing brit's work because she didn't actually do any of it herself. Same with anyone whose output is determined by marketing.


----------



## Psychopomp

gestalt said:


> It's not really useful analysing brit's work because she didn't actually do any of it herself. Same with anyone whose output is determined by marketing.


Exactly. @_Sparky_ - while you are making these lists, check the authorship of the songs. 

Oops! ... I did it again is a Max Martin song. He is a prolific song writer for many famous performers, like Spears. You might type HIM ENTP? 

Which is funny because that song isn't remotely a good example of ENTP.










_He's not that innocent_


----------



## Violator Rose

gestalt said:


> It's not really useful analysing brit's work because she didn't actually do any of it herself. Same with anyone whose output is determined by marketing.


She didn't sing any of her songs herself? Really? I wasn't aware of that.


----------



## Kabosu

He's saying like most of the lyrics. If it's not written by the face artist, it's not even their perspective.


----------



## electricky

arkigos said:


> Ylvis is ESxP as well. 'Random' is not Ne. They remind me a lot of Flight of The Conchords, also ESxP types. They also remind me of Andy Samberg, an ESTP.


Well, hey, at least they are at least a lot closer to an Ne-dom energy than Britney Spears or Taylor Swift.

I'd probably have to see them in an interview, they just have that vibe in the videos.... I don't think it's the randomness either, it's something else.

The symbolic tongue-in-cheek distinguishing between Sparky's list and mine still stands.




> Weird Al is probably an NTP, however.


I'm skeptical of an INTP typing for Weird Al. How would he be Ti-dom? 


Beck strikes me more as possibly an INTP musician, what do you say?


----------



## Psychopomp

ElectricSparkle said:


> Well, hey, at least they are at least a lot closer to an Ne-dom energy than Britney Spears or Taylor Swift.
> 
> I'd probably have to see them in an interview, they just have that vibe in the videos.... I don't think it's the randomness either, it's something else.
> 
> The symbolic tongue-in-cheek distinguishing between Sparky's list and mine still stands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm skeptical of an INTP typing for Weird Al. How would he be Ti-dom?
> 
> 
> Beck strikes me more as possibly an INTP musician, what do you say?


It stands indeed. 

I think that Weird Al would be an ENTP... saying 'NTP' was just me being lazily imprecise.

Beck is an interesting one. It was discussed somewhere and I think the consensus (including me) agreed ISTP for him, actually. Notably, his lyrics are all dealing entirely with physical things... without much in the way of underlying meaning... at least not OBJECTIVE meaning, and thus not Ne. 

I wouldn't begrudge anyone typing Beck or Ylvis as Ne, though it turns out they likely are not. 

Consider the objective and contextualized requirement of Ne (being extraverted). I think that there would rarely be an Ne song which you couldn't discuss the archetypal meaning of with some hope of consensus... or that lacks the same in some capacity. 

This would certainly exclude Beck - dynamic prose aside.


----------



## randomshoes

ENFP, bitches!


----------



## randomshoes

arkigos said:


> I think that Weird Al would be an ENTP... saying 'NTP' was just me being lazily imprecise.


Yes! Weird Al is totally an ENTP. I don't see that typing enough.


----------



## gestalt

ENFP lead singer going batshit mental : D


----------



## Sparky

Another beautiful song from Teresa Teng, ENTP, called "Goodbye My Love":






Here is a song from Jackie Chan, ENFP:






Christina Perri, ENFP:






Hiroko Kasahara, ENFP:


----------



## Kabosu

Not sure it's a Ne act/writer, but I think the content of _this_ sounds core Ne (the words, not sounds):


* *


----------



## KraChZiMan

> Britney Spears: ENTP
> Katy Perry: ENFP
> Madonna: ENFP
> Avril Lavigne: ENFP
> Taylor Swift: ENFP
> Weird Al: ENFP
> Lady Gaga: INFP
> Jackie Chan: ENFP


*???
*









What's up with your typing, people? This is getting out of hand. Again with this "This guy or gal makes good music, so I'm gonna go with N. That's because S musicians are cavemen-tier." sensor bias. I hope we can solve this problem without an intervention thread...

Meanwhile, I post two examples from my already trending thread and another two from the top of my head.

You can bet on your grandmother that these songs go with these types, no doubt about that. 
Feel free to use these examples to measure differences.

*ENTP

*
* *













* *








I was at their live concert, lol




*ENFP*


* *













* *


----------



## Velasquez

I've ran out of creative ways to insult Sparky.

Edit: I have two controversial ones. I think Dave Matthews and John Mayer are both Ne dominant. Dave's ENFP (watch interviews), and I forget whether I think John Mayer is ENFP or ENTP. Probably ENFP. Serj Tankian mentioned earlier in the thread is NFJ, not Ne. Yeah, I know he has wacky hair and sings funny, but _despite all of that_ he is not Ne. Beck is ISFP not ISTP, but either way it's good that we're not mistaking him for an Ne guy. 

I know songwriters irl. Counterintuitively, Ne dominants are generally _not very good lyricists_.

Edit 2: Tupac as well. Most people think he is ENFJ, but I say ENFP.


----------



## Kabosu

John Mayer was suggested in the famous ENTPs thread.

I view Serj as ENFJ but maybe he's actually Ni dom instead?
I've thought that maybe Daron was ENTP but after seeing ENTJ for him that seems more right. He wrote most of the music and a lot of the lyrics with the group. I'm not certain and would keep maybe ESTP as one suggestion.


----------



## Fern

Childish Gambino... ENFP? Seems Enneagram 3w4 to me.


----------



## chimeric

*ENTP:*

Bootsy Collins

* *













*ENFP:*

Lily Allen

* *












Rufus Wainwright (don't like his music much, personally, but...)

* *












Paul Westerberg

* *


----------



## Sparky

Fern said:


> Childish Gambino... ENFP? Seems Enneagram 3w4 to me.


I can confirm that Childish Gambino is ENFP, so thank you for sharing. That song is interesting as well. 



chimeric said:


> Paul Westerberg


I am sure Paul Westerberg is INFJ, and will add that video to the INFJ songs thread. I have not looked closely at the others, so cannot tell if they are ENFP or ENTP singers. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## gestalt

Really do think Serj is ENFP. Lots of Ne/Fi stuff in here, and it's just a cool vid for music nerds : )


----------



## Velasquez

Doge said:


> John Mayer was suggested in the famous ENTPs thread.


Haha, really? I made a thread way back suggesting he was ENTP. It didn't go down too well.

http://personalitycafe.com/guess-type/146767-john-mayer.html

I looked at Serj briefly around the same time and thought he was probably NFJ. I'll revisit him at some point.


----------



## Psychopomp

chimeric said:


> *ENFP:*
> 
> Lily Allen
> 
> * *


British'll fool ya. 

Lily Allen is an ESFP. I think her more intellectual upbringing, cultural considerations, etc, make for an easy ENFP mistyping. 

Tacking on 'the Fear' to The Fear seems Ni to me, and it's deprioritization/implicitness in the song hints lower order. Also, the nature of that song and other songs show that sensory dynamics are running the show in that one's brain.

Compare to MIA.

EDIT: @Velasquez - Revisiting John Mayer, I think you might be right about Ti/Fe. He fits Fe songwriting model with stuff like Daughters, etc. Directive, broad strokes, hammy.


----------



## chimeric

arkigos said:


> British'll fool ya.
> 
> Lily Allen is an ESFP.


Damn. I was all ready to reply "no way, because--" but then I read the rest of your post, and I think you're right.


----------



## Sporadic Aura

This has to be a record for most mistypes in one thread. 

It's seriously impressive, actually.


----------



## Psychopomp

Word Dispenser said:


> Another Anais example:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @_arkigos_: Is there any other way than half-assed methodology? If so, there's no way that it can be as uncertain and certain at the exact same time, encompassing all possible options, so as to be correct. :kitteh:


I am very uncertainly certain that Anais is an ENFP. xNFP, certainly.

Just glancing at the others, I can't say about Laura Marling... she is amazing, however, so I'll probably have more input on her later. 

Lisa Hannigan reminds me very much, perhaps too much, of Joni Mitchell. It's given me a rather instantaneous bias, making me think she is NFJ like Joni Mitchell:






Which also loops back to Tori Amos. 

Also, on the subject of the whimsy of Tori Amos.... but, I think NFJ can be plenty whimsical. I just don't think that such is outside the parameters of xNFJ. Stereotypes of J and P fail a lot especially with NJ. Consider MIKA, who is zany as hell and is almost certainly an ENFJ. 






Must be Fe/Se?


----------



## Karma Butterfly

arkigos said:


> Interesting. I guess that ends the conversation, then. Actually! Why don't you think people can be typed based on lyrics?


I know people can't be typed based on lyrics because those can be written under a complete different mindset than their own, using patterns of speech and choices of vocabulary the actual person would never take on. Whether those choices are guided by desire to please a specific audience, a way of masking their actual feelings or porposely projecting a persona that aids them in passing on a message, it's up to discussion.

Accidently, I was going to quote a post by you on the http://personalitycafe.com/cognitive-functions/139079-songs-ni-dominant-people.html thread:



arkigos said:


> I agree that lyrics cannot stand alone in typing someone...
> 
> My best example of that is this song (warning: the lyrics are filled with crass innuendo):
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, check out the artist talking about the song:
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Having just read those lyrics would your first guess have been a painfully shy and sensitive INFP? So, yeah, I agree we aren't going to get very far with these shortcuts. This is ultimately the problem typing celebrities as well: too little data, situations too limited and unnatural (people act a lot different in interviews sometimes), and the problem of persona. I'd say it's a good starting point for discussion, though... it's just a dangerous game.


My own lyrics for example, have been typed as half the MBTI chart so I don't take this very seriously.


----------



## Psychopomp

Dancing_Queen said:


> I know people can't be typed based on lyrics because those can be written under a complete different mindset than their own, using patterns of speech and choices of vocabulary the actual person would never take on. Whether those choices are guided by desire to please a specific audience, a way of masking their actual feelings or porposely projecting a persona that aids them in passing on a message, it's up to discussion.
> 
> Accidently, I was going to quote a post by you on the http://personalitycafe.com/cognitive-functions/139079-songs-ni-dominant-people.html thread:
> 
> 
> 
> My own lyrics for example, have been typed as half the MBTI chart so I don't take this very seriously.


That's true, but that doesn't mean you can't type off lyrics... just that it can be dangerous to type off of them, especially off of one verse or one song... and especially if it flies in the face of what they are like in reality. 

((as an aside, I was wrong about Rivers (in that quoted post) being an INFP... he is an INTP, I think))

There are some examples where it's just painfully obvious. For example, one might struggle to type Josh Ritter from interviews. However, his music makes anything but an INFP typing very improbable. Anais Mitchell would have to perform a miracle of sensoriness to convince me she wasn't an N, considering her lyrics. I guess the moral of my contradictory statements is that one should always consider the larger picture and include everything that builds to that.


----------



## Word Dispenser

arkigos said:


> I am very uncertainly certain that Anais is an ENFP. xNFP, certainly.
> 
> Just glancing at the others, I can't say about Laura Marling... she is amazing, however, so I'll probably have more input on her later.
> 
> Lisa Hannigan reminds me very much, perhaps too much, of Joni Mitchell. It's given me a rather instantaneous bias, making me think she is NFJ like Joni Mitchell:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which also loops back to Tori Amos.
> 
> Also, on the subject of the whimsy of Tori Amos.... but, I think NFJ can be plenty whimsical. I just don't think that such is outside the parameters of xNFJ. Stereotypes of J and P fail a lot especially with NJ. Consider MIKA, who is zany as hell and is almost certainly an ENFJ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Must be Fe/Se?


I've heard of Hannigan as being compared to Joni Mitchell, which is _very _interesting... But, I find that to be based on vocal tendencies and the way the music sounds, over lyrical qualities. I don't know. They both stand on their own, in my opinion, _gorgeous_ singers. And, well, Canadian pride. :tongue:

I was never a Damien Rice fan (Lisa Hannigan sang for him before she went out on her own), but I was instantly drawn to Hannigan. If she's an INFJ, it might make sense. There's a kind of kinship I have with INFJ females (Over males). Not to be cliche. roud: 

If you hadn't said Mika was ENFJ, I would have said that he's a _spokesman _for ExFP.






I.. I really like that song. :blushed:

I was going to originally say ENFP, but, lol. No way. ESFP. It would _have _to be. At least the song and the music video.


----------



## Sparky

Michael Jackson, ENFP - Thriller:






Justin Bieber, ENTP - Baby:


----------



## Sporadic Aura

michael jackson is for sure an INFP.


----------



## gestalt

Nah he's isfp, you don't get any Ne crazy from him.


----------



## randomshoes

gestalt said:


> Nah he's isfp, you don't get any Ne crazy from him.


I agree, his incredible physicality has got to be coming from Se use.


----------



## Karma Butterfly

arkigos said:


> That's true, but that doesn't mean you can't type off lyrics... just that it can be dangerous to type off of them, especially off of one verse or one song... and especially if it flies in the face of what they are like in reality.
> 
> ((as an aside, I was wrong about Rivers (in that quoted post) being an INFP... he is an INTP, I think))
> 
> There are some examples where it's just painfully obvious. For example, one might struggle to type Josh Ritter from interviews. However, his music makes anything but an INFP typing very improbable. Anais Mitchell would have to perform a miracle of sensoriness to convince me she wasn't an N, considering her lyrics. I guess the moral of my contradictory statements is that one should always consider the larger picture and include everything that builds to that.


Well the fact you've mistaken an INTP for an INFP definitely serves as an example of how tricky this is. I say lyrics can be considered in a musician's typing, but their work to me stand alone.


----------



## gestalt

Yup and he's not particularly abstract either


----------



## DarkSideOfLight

troll


----------



## Psychopomp

Word Dispenser said:


> If you hadn't said Mika was ENFJ, I would have said that he's a _spokesman _for ExFP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.. I really like that song. :blushed:
> 
> I was going to originally say ENFP, but, lol. No way. ESFP. It would _have _to be. At least the song and the music video.


I also love that song. I thought so too for a while. Then I met an ENFJ that reminded me of him... and I remembered that Fe-dom can and often is 'zany' and theatrical, because I know that ESFJ can be. Anyway, that dislodged my Si on the subject... and I realized that MIKA is an Fe, that song being a fine example. It's a martyr-theme. It's extraverted value judgments. In the same way that Pork and Beans helped me consider Rivers Cuomo as an INTP (rather than an INFP). I then watched a bunch of interviews with him and became convinced he was an Fe-dom. Fe/Se is the only reasonable answer at that point. He doesn't internalize morals enough to be an Fi.... everything is "We aren't what you think we are" and "Why don't you like me?". 






@_Sporadic Aura_ @_gestalt_ - I agree that Michael Jackson is not an intuitive, and I am actually taking the rather heretical step of considering Fe for him as well - as I did for Paul McCartney and MIKA. When I see Paul now, I wonder how he was ever seen as anything other than an Fe (probably dom).... and I am beginning to wonder about Michael. Think about it, he is a broad strokes crusader for probably victims. Stuff like Black or White seems pretty Fe to me. 

Which would make the easiest answer Fe/Si for him. ESFJ or ISFJ. That is truly heretical, but consider other Fe/Si like Gwen Stefani, Christina Aguilera, Anne Hathaway, or... alternately ESTJ (most say ESTP) Madonna. (Sorry, clarification, they are similar in performance style). I think I'd want to consider ESTP instead, but the level of feeling he constantly displays, that 'motherly' presence.... seems like it's gotta be better than tertiary.

Consider this: If he was a woman, think about all that he did, doesn't it seem a bit SFJ to you? Just playing devil's advocate here... hopefully it's interesting.


----------



## OrdinarinessIsAFWTD

Overall, Ne-dominant music is tame. Neither emotionally stirring, nor an appropriate aural backdrop to invading a country.

Still, there's this:


----------



## Word Dispenser

arkigos said:


> I also love that song. I thought so too for a while. Then I met an ENFJ that reminded me of him... and I remembered that Fe-dom can and often is 'zany' and theatrical, because I know that ESFJ can be. Anyway, that dislodged my Si on the subject... and I realized that MIKA is an Fe, that song being a fine example. It's a martyr-theme. It's extraverted value judgments. In the same way that Pork and Beans helped me consider Rivers Cuomo as an INTP (rather than an INFP). I then watched a bunch of interviews with him and became convinced he was an Fe-dom. Fe/Se is the only reasonable answer at that point. He doesn't internalize morals enough to be an Fi.... everything is "We aren't what you think we are" and "Why don't you like me?".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @_Sporadic Aura_ @_gestalt_ - I agree that Michael Jackson is not an intuitive, and I am actually taking the rather heretical step of considering Fe for him as well - as I did for Paul McCartney and MIKA. When I see Paul now, I wonder how he was ever seen as anything other than an Fe (probably dom).... and I am beginning to wonder about Michael. Think about it, he is a broad strokes crusader for probably victims. Stuff like Black or White seems pretty Fe to me.
> 
> Which would make the easiest answer Fe/Si for him. ESFJ or ISFJ. That is truly heretical, but consider other Fe/Si like Gwen Stefani, Christina Aguilera, Anne Hathaway, or... alternately ESTJ (most say ESTP) Madonna. (Sorry, clarification, they are similar in performance style). I think I'd want to consider ESTP instead, but the level of feeling he constantly displays, that 'motherly' presence.... seems like it's gotta be better than tertiary.
> 
> Consider this: If he was a woman, think about all that he did, doesn't it seem a bit SFJ to you? Just playing devil's advocate here... hopefully it's interesting.


Hmm.. Interesting.

Curious:






You said she was INFJ, and this song... Seems like it might be that, or INFP. Do you think this is more Ni or Ne? I do love symbolism and metaphors, which I suppose is an Ni thing, but I thought it also transferred over to Ne.


----------



## Psychopomp

Word Dispenser said:


> Hmm.. Interesting.
> 
> Curious:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You said she was INFJ, and this song... Seems like it might be that, or INFP. Do you think this is more Ni or Ne? I do love symbolism and metaphors, which I suppose is an Ni thing, but I thought it also transferred over to Ne.


Yes, compare this to something from, say, Sarah McLaughlin who is also an INFJ. It's all about value judgments in the environment. It's all co-dependent. It's all about OTHERS and defining the relationships between the writer and those around them. 

Now, with that in mind... check this out. Emma Pollock of The Delgados, an INFP (an Fi anyway) shows the intense introverted quality of Fi-dominant lyrics (sorry, this was the only vid of this song that had accurate lyrics showing):






INFP like Emma don't concern themselves with exploring their valuations in a co-dependent or extraverted manner. They bear down on themselves instead. They consider things in a void within themselves. Being Fi dominant, many or most of their songs will focus in this way. 

I tried to think of an Fi song that was specifically extraverted in quality, and the song Timeless (written by an ISFP) came to mind. However, you'll note that even in a song entirely about another, it's all about his internal feelings. This is where the feeling of selfishness in Fi-doms comes from. They HAVE to work out their own feelings in a void in themselves. 






This also shows how typing Michael Jackson as an Fi-dom becomes awkward.


----------



## Entropic

@arkigos thank you for pointing out that MIKA is not an ESFP artist. There's nothing ESFP about that song. I was going to say it's much too emotional and dramatic to be Fi but therefore must be Fe. It's a part of the performance, to reach out and include people into the song. Not a bad song, but it's cheery attitude definitely turns me off. I might consider ESFJ over ENFJ though and you are right, Fe dom can be very theatrical. The reason why I say ESFJ over ENFJ is because ESFJ is the more cheery type between the two, usually. ENFJ is more dramatic in a bombastic sort of sense.

This is ESFP music in my opinion:






Addendum: I think what's striking about RAtM's music is how singularly focused it is always. The lyrics and the music too, is very simplistic. It's focused and driven towards one direction but it's so without much thought and aim despite the political messages in their songs. It's like they try so hard to touch on something deeper but what is important isn't really the message but the need for action, being motivated from an Fi source of what's seen as unjust, wrong and unfair in the world. It's very self-serving in a sense, written from a highly personal perspective. It's this focus on action that is in my opinion Se-dominant, and that the music tries to touch on deeper subjects but always seem to end up rather awkward when doing so. 

This is what I'd consider beta (or xSTP/xNFJ) drama:


----------



## Word Dispenser

arkigos said:


> Yes, compare this to something from, say, Sarah McLaughlin who is also an INFJ. It's all about value judgments in the environment. It's all co-dependent. It's all about OTHERS and defining the relationships between the writer and those around them.
> 
> Now, with that in mind... check this out. Emma Pollock of The Delgados, an INFP (an Fi anyway) shows the intense introverted quality of Fi-dominant lyrics (sorry, this was the only vid of this song that had accurate lyrics showing):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> INFP like Emma don't concern themselves with exploring their valuations in a co-dependent or extraverted manner. They bear down on themselves instead. They consider things in a void within themselves. Being Fi dominant, many or most of their songs will focus in this way.
> 
> I tried to think of an Fi song that was specifically extraverted in quality, and the song Timeless (written by an ISFP) came to mind. However, you'll note that even in a song entirely about another, it's all about his internal feelings. This is where the feeling of selfishness in Fi-doms comes from. They HAVE to work out their own feelings in a void in themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This also shows how typing Michael Jackson as an Fi-dom becomes awkward.


Ah, wow. That makes understanding things much clearer, with the dynamics of opposing cognitive functions. It's been like I've been fumbling in the dark a bit to understand certain parallels.

Especially when you said, 'It's all about value judgments in the environment. It's all co-dependent. It's all about OTHERS and defining the relationships between the writer and those around them.' That really hits Fe home. I wonder if ISFJ isn't likely? She does seem quirky in a _possibly S_i-way.

I'm not sure about how to identify the Ni within the lyrics of 'Little Bird'. It couldn't_ just_ be the metaphors used, correct? It must be the way it's woven together. Ni is... A very mysterious landscape that continues to elude me. I think my overall comprehension will be complete once I've been able to pinpoint it through abstract understanding.

I mean, it's _so _poignantly artful, poetic. This lyric in particular was _really _clever to me, even if it seems simple:

'A lie burns long while the truth bites quick, a heart is built for both it seems.'

It's like... Every word she uses is carefully placed, and every word is necessary. Nothing should be removed, or added to it. She's a brilliant lyricist, if anything.

Thinking of how a lie and truth can have a common undercurrent, symbolized by the flame of a candle. But, '_a _lie' and '_the_ truth', makes it seem like the latter is far more significant.

I wish I had come up with this, and yet, I know it would take _days_ pondering the nature of a lie and the truth, before I'd come upon an insight. And then pouring over it and editing it crazily. It'd be far more time-consuming to try to narrow it down, unnatural. I think that's my Ne-Ti, with a hard emphasis on Ti to come upon such an insight. 

Whereas, these kind of ideas seem natural to the Ni-dominant. Perhaps supplemented by Fe. Correct me if I'm wrong, please. :ninja:


----------



## Entropic

Word Dispenser said:


> Ah, wow. That makes understanding things much clearer, with the dynamics of opposing cognitive functions. It's been like I've been fumbling in the dark a bit to understand certain parallels.
> 
> Especially when you said, 'It's all about value judgments in the environment. It's all co-dependent. It's all about OTHERS and defining the relationships between the writer and those around them.' That really hits Fe home. I wonder if ISFJ isn't likely? She does seem quirky in a _possibly S_i-way.
> 
> I'm not sure about how to identify the Ni within the lyrics of 'Little Bird'. It couldn't_ just_ be the metaphors used, correct? It must be the way it's woven together. Ni is... A very mysterious landscape that continues to elude me. I think my overall comprehension will be complete once I've been able to pinpoint it through abstract understanding.
> 
> I mean, it's _so _poignantly artful, poetic. This lyric in particular was _really _clever to me, even if it seems simple:
> 
> 'A lie burns long while the truth bites quick, a heart is built for both it seems.'
> 
> It's like... Every word she uses is carefully placed, and every word is necessary. Nothing should be removed, or added to it. She's a brilliant lyricist, if anything.
> 
> Thinking of how a lie and truth can have a common undercurrent, symbolized by the flame of a candle. But, '_a _lie' and '_the_ truth', makes it seem like the latter is far more significant.
> 
> I wish I had come up with this, and yet, I know it would take _days_ pondering the nature of a lie and the truth, before I'd come upon an insight. And then pouring over it and editing it crazily. It'd be far more time-consuming to try to narrow it down, unnatural. I think that's my Ne-Ti, with a hard emphasis on Ti to come upon such an insight.
> 
> Whereas, these kind of ideas seem natural to the Ni-dominant. Perhaps supplemented by Fe. Correct me if I'm wrong, please. :ninja:


There a distinct difference between INTJ and INFJ writing though. INFJ seems more "poetic", INTJ a bit more crude and "as is".

I have come to the conclusion that Marilyn Manson is an INTJ, and Trent Reznor is usually widely recognized as one. Even if Fi is more psychologically dominant, the INTJ writing will seem a bit more soulless and mechanical and not as waxfully poetic as the INFJ writing, I think, even if the INFJ favors Ti more.

I often try to make my writing a bit more softer in tone but it's difficult. It tends to end up rather crude to me. At best I can produce stuff like this:

Flickering, it lights up the dark
giving respite, wishing only for a moment
can I hold on the hope of what once were?
Fading, revealing only shadows
yearning for closure, only for a moment
can I start it all over?

We stand alone
Naked and vulnerable to the world
The earth colored by a red carpet of leaves
And a sky of concrete above us
While tears of angels are whipping our bodies
We know that Autumn has come

And what's important about Ni is that Ni seeks to convey a singular idea or conclusion that holds it all together. There is always a unifying point. Everything I express is always meant to convey that more grander or archetype idea in my mind where it's all of those things explained but yet neither of them. Though I suspect grasping Ni for you might be as difficult Ne seems to me. I never really understand what Ne is more than what it does in theory.

I think Mikael Åkerfeldt who is the primary musician in Opeth kind of expresses it fairly well:










Sorry, I don't know any INFJ music.


----------



## Word Dispenser

ephemereality said:


> There a distinct difference between INTJ and INFJ writing though. INFJ seems more "poetic", INTJ a bit more crude and "as is".
> 
> I have come to the conclusion that Marilyn Manson is an INTJ, and Trent Reznor is usually widely recognized as one. Even if Fi is more psychologically dominant, the INTJ writing will seem a bit more soulless and mechanical and not as waxfully poetic as the INFJ writing, I think, even if the INFJ favors Ti more.
> 
> I often try to make my writing a bit more softer in tone but it's difficult. It tends to end up rather crude to me. At best I can produce stuff like this:
> 
> Flickering, it lights up the dark
> giving respite, wishing only for a moment
> can I hold on the hope of what once were?
> Fading, revealing only shadows
> yearning for closure, only for a moment
> can I start it all over?
> 
> We stand alone
> Naked and vulnerable to the world
> The earth colored by a red carpet of leaves
> And a sky of concrete above us
> While tears of angels are whipping our bodies
> We know that Autumn has come
> 
> And what's important about Ni is that Ni seeks to convey a singular idea or conclusion that holds it all together. There is always a unifying point. Everything I express is always meant to convey that more grander or archetype idea in my mind where it's all of those things explained but yet neither of them. Though I suspect grasping Ni for you might be as difficult Ne seems to me. I never really understand what Ne is more than what it does in theory.
> 
> I think Mikael Åkerfeldt who is the primary musician in Opeth kind of expresses it fairly well:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I don't know any INFJ music.


Yes, that makes a _lot _of sense, based on my current understanding. Te _would _bring a harsher, more... Unveiled quality to writing. 

Ni-Fe is making it softer, for acceptance to a wide audience, even as the Ti comes in to make it honest. Te-Fi could care less about acceptance, wanting it to be _real?
_
But, now I _kinda _get it. Ni wants to make all of its metaphors and symbolism tie into _one _idea/theme. It's all coming from the same foundation, even if it seems that it might not.


----------



## PaladinX

arkigos said:


> I also love that song. I thought so too for a while. Then I met an ENFJ that reminded me of him... and I remembered that Fe-dom can and often is 'zany' and theatrical, because I know that ESFJ can be. Anyway, that dislodged my Si on the subject... and I realized that MIKA is an Fe, that song being a fine example. It's a martyr-theme. It's extraverted value judgments. In the same way that Pork and Beans helped me consider Rivers Cuomo as an INTP (rather than an INFP). I then watched a bunch of interviews with him and became convinced he was an Fe-dom. Fe/Se is the only reasonable answer at that point. He doesn't internalize morals enough to be an Fi.... everything is "We aren't what you think we are" and "Why don't you like me?".


I disagree with the Fe-dom assessment. The lyrics to Grace Kelly was written in response to a rejection to be picked up by a record label, because they wanted him to conform to the mainstream. This was his response. It's a song about being true to oneself really. The same with the Big Girl song, in my opinion.


----------



## zazara

Sparky said:


> The better way to understand yourself, is to understand others around you. If you cannot identify another ENFP in a meaningful way, then you can never be sure you are really ENFP. You need a starting template to recognize personalities, and there is no better starting place than with yourself.


I disagree with you, but I can see nothing meaningful will come out of replying any further so.. bye~


----------



## Sparky

zazara said:


> I disagree with you, but I can see nothing meaningful will come out of replying any further so.. bye~


You need to recognize your personality in other people, before knowing for sure about your type.



TheOffspring said:


> @_Sparky_
> What about INFP singers? What are Thom Yorke and Kurt Cobain in your opinion? :frustrating:


I might take a look at them later. In the meantime, you are welcome to ask about them in "Guess the Type" forum.


----------



## TheOffspring

Sparky said:


> You need to recognize your personality in other people, before knowing for sure about your type.
> 
> 
> 
> I might take a look at them later. In the meantime, you are welcome to ask about them in "Guess the Type" thread.


Don't need to, i can smell their dominant introverted feeling from 10 miles away.


----------



## Sparky

TheOffspring said:


> Don't need to, i can smell their dominant introverted feeling from 10 miles away.


Thom Yorke is already typed as INTJ:
http://personalitycafe.com/cognitive-functions/139079-songs-ni-dominant-people-8.html#post3734607

Kurt Cobain might be ENFP, though I will need a closer look.


----------



## zazara

Sparky said:


> You need to recognize your personality in other people, before knowing for sure about your type.


I think you may be seeing too much of a type in other people. You might be misinterpreting them if you look at in that way. 

If all I did was try to see myself in everyone, then everyone else definitely will be my type, you know? You have to look at it not from a personal view. It could distort your perception. Take a step back and look at it from a different angle. See the possibilities of them being other types. Just because you might relate them to someone you know does not mean that they're the same kind of person. 

In the end, we're all human and can relate to practically anyone no matter what type they are.


----------



## Sparky

zazara said:


> I think you may be seeing too much of a type in other people. You might be misinterpreting them if you look at in that way.
> 
> If all I did was try to see myself in everyone, then everyone else definitely will be my type, you know? You have to look at it not from a personal view. It could distort your perception. Take a step back and look at it from a different angle. See the possibilities of them being other types. Just because you might relate them to someone you know does not mean that they're the same kind of person.
> 
> In the end, we're all human and can relate to practically anyone no matter what type they are.


I have already matched many people to the other personality types. There have been many mistakes in my typing, though they also serve as lessons to help me type better.


----------



## zazara

Sparky said:


> I have already matched many people to the other personality types. There have been many mistakes in my typing, though they also serve as lessons to help me type better.


How do you type people?

EDIT: 
Ehh.. nevermind, I'm done. I don't really care _that_ much.


----------



## randomshoes

Sparky said:


> I cannot identify any singers to be ESFP...


How about Jason Mraz? ESFP is at least his persona.


----------



## TheOffspring

Sparky said:


> Thom Yorke is already typed as INTJ:
> http://personalitycafe.com/cognitive-functions/139079-songs-ni-dominant-people-8.html#post3734607
> 
> Kurt Cobain might be ENFP, though I will need a closer look.


Thom Yorke a thinker before a feeler?
Kurt Cobain extroverted?

You do not know what you are talking about my friend.
Ever considered that you're a close minded individual?


----------



## Sparky

Kurt Cobain, ENFP - About A Girl:
Kurt Cobain - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia






Celine Dion, ENFP - My Heart Will Go On:
Celine Dion - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia






Whitney Houston, ENFP - I Will Always Love You
Whitney Houston - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia






Shania Twain, ENFP - From This Moment On
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shania_Twain


----------



## star tripper

I realize I'm feeding the troll, but I just wanna try this for fun.



Sparky said:


> I cannot identify any singers to be ESFP,


Miley Cyrus and Brandon Flowers



Sparky said:


> and certainly not for ISTJ or ISFJ.


Martina McBride and Carrie Underwood and a slew of other country artists.



Sparky said:


> There are no famous ISTP, INFP, ISFP, ESFJ, ESTJ, ENFJ, ENTJ singers that I recognize.


Bob Dylan (ISFP)
Bruce Springsteen (ISFP)
Axl Rose (ISFP)
PJ Harvey (ISFP)
Ellie Goulding (ISFP)
Kacey Musgraves (ISFP)
Eminem (ISFP)
Lorde (ISFP)
Kurt Cobain (INFP)
Jeff Buckley (INFP)
Demi Lovato (ENFJ)
Sara Bareilles (ENFJ)
Adele (ExTJ)

PS: I know we try to forget they're singers, but Taylor Swift and Katy Perry are ESTPs. Also, David Lee Roth is an obvious ESTP.


----------



## Sparky

star tripper said:


> I realize I'm feeding the troll, but I just wanna try this for fun.
> 
> Miley Cyrus and Brandon Flowers
> 
> Martina McBride and Carrie Underwood and a slew of other country artists.
> 
> Bob Dylan (ISFP)
> Bruce Springsteen (ISFP)
> Axl Rose (ISFP)
> PJ Harvey (ISFP)
> Ellie Goulding (ISFP)
> Kacey Musgraves (ISFP)
> Eminem (ISFP)
> Lorde (ISFP)
> Kurt Cobain (INFP)
> Jeff Buckley (INFP)
> Demi Lovato (ENFJ)
> Sara Bareilles (ENFJ)
> Adele (ExTJ)
> 
> PS: I know we try to forget they're singers, but Taylor Swift and Katy Perry are ESTPs. Also, David Lee Roth is an obvious ESTP.


Hi, many of the singers you mention have more in common with other ENFP or INTJ, than members of ISFP, INFP, or ENFJ personality types.

I have already typed the following people in the respective posts, so if you want to debate their type, you can do so in "Guess the Type" forum:

Taylor Swift, Katy Perry, Ellie Goulding, ENFP: http://personalitycafe.com/cognitiv...p-enfp-ne-dominant-Kurpeople.html#post4418049
Kurt Cobain, ENFP: http://personalitycafe.com/cognitiv...p-enfp-ne-dominant-people-15.html#post4595960
Eminem, INTJ: http://personalitycafe.com/cognitive-functions/139079-songs-ni-dominant-people-10.html#post3753437

Also, thank you for mentioning David Lee Roth, because I think he is INFJ, and will look into him more.

Martina McBride, ENFP - A Broken Wing (the woman in the music video appears to be INFJ)
Martina McBride - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## star tripper

You don't explain why in any of your posts. All you do is say, "It's this way because I said so. They have things in common." You don't say what things they have in common.



Sparky said:


> Taylor Swift, Katy Perry, Ellie Goulding, ENFP


There are threads about Taylor and Katy, so I won't go into that, but Ellie has zero Ne. I would've been able to entertain the idea of INFJ because she has such _strong_ Ni, but she's clearly Fi-dom. It's all about how people make her feel, and even in interviews, she's constantly painting pictures and then drawing a singular meaning from them.



Sparky said:


> Kurt Cobain, ENFP


His life and death literally revolved around his Fi and his hatred for Te.



Sparky said:


> Eminem, INTJ


Agreed on the functions here, but they're in the wrong order. He does use Ni in his songs, but he hardly ever uses it in interviews. In interviews, it's all about his feelings.



Sparky said:


> Also, thank you for mentioning David Lee Roth, because I think he is INFJ, and will look into him more.


RIP star tripper. If I wasn't sure you were trolling before, I am now.



Sparky said:


> Martina McBride, ENFP - A Broken Wing (the woman in the music video appears to be INFJ)
> 
> Carrie Underwood, ENFP - Just A Dream


These two people are the introvertest introverts on the planet. They make Trent Reznor look outgoing.


----------



## Sparky

star tripper said:


> You don't explain why in any of your posts. All you do is say, "It's this way because I said so. They have things in common." You don't say what things they have in common.
> 
> There are threads about Taylor and Katy, so I won't go into that, but Ellie has zero Ne. I would've been able to entertain the idea of INFJ because she has such _strong_ Ni, but she's clearly Fi-dom. It's all about how people make her feel, and even in interviews, she's constantly painting pictures and then drawing a singular meaning from them.
> 
> His life and death literally revolved around his Fi and his hatred for Te.
> 
> Agreed on the functions here, but they're in the wrong order. He does use Ni in his songs, but he hardly ever uses it in interviews. In interviews, it's all about his feelings.
> 
> RIP star tripper. If I wasn't sure you were trolling before, I am now.
> 
> These two people are the introvertest introverts on the planet. They make Trent Reznor look outgoing.


Hi, I have removed Carrie Underwood from the ENFP singers list, because she appears to be INTJ. This is the same with Miley Cyrus. I still feel Martina McBride is an ENFP. 

It is harder to describe how two ENFP are similar using just words, so I hope their songs, music, and videos help you realize their similarities. 

Finally, many popular singers have very developed feelings or emotion centers, so just because an INTJ or ENFP appears emotional during interviews, it does not make him an INFP or ISFP. He is still more similar to other INTJ or ENFP people.

I also wanted to watch Haruhi Suzumiya anime, because your avatar makes it appear more interesting than before.


----------



## Sparky

Amy Grant, ENFP - House of Love:
Amy Grant
Amy Grant - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Vince Gill, the male singer and Amy's husband, appears to be INTJ:


----------



## Velasquez

star tripper said:


> but Taylor Swift and Katy Perry are ESTPs


Why is Taylor Swift ESTP and why do you think Katy Perry is ESTP and not ESFP?


----------



## star tripper

Velasquez said:


> Why is Taylor Swift ESTP and why do you think Katy Perry is ESTP and not ESFP?


Watching interviews with Taylor, she seems to be very meticulous about the words she selects. And I believe the reason she comes across as painfully fake is because she plays up her Fe to unnatural levels. I could conceivably see an argument for ESFJ because her lyrics are so Fe-Si; however, Taylor the person, imo, is very different. It seems like she's forcefully pushing out this image of herself that's pretty far from how she actually is. So the problem is I have to pick out the fake from the real. I think the real her has TONS of Ti. When she's off her guard, she becomes very analytical and picks things apart. That leads me to believe she's an ExTP. I picked Se over Ne simply because she speaks plainly (without metaphors and such). That's a really weak reason, though. I'll have to watch more interviews. I'd post some to illustrate my point, but I'm on mobile/lazy, so later.

As for Katy, I can actually just see Se and Fe in her. We both agree on Se, so I won't go into it. The reason I think Fe>Fi is because her values change based on how the public receives something. She's suddenly against taking your clothes off after the public backlash against Miley Cyrus, for instance, even though she was naked on a cloud on the Teenage Dream album cover.

sorry these are pretty loose arguments, but I'm in class. I might expand later.


----------



## star tripper

Alright, so take this interview. Notice how she overdoes the Fe pretty much as soon as she walks in (in the beginning when Bones reads the USA Today thing). However, after that, she appears to relax. She was asked if she could draw, and she answered with a very Ti answer, "Well, everyone 'can draw;' the quality of it is really everyone else's opinion." Also, a point toward Se: when she was asked to describe her favorite picture, "We're sitting on stairs, on steps. I have gold chains on and a hat to the side... I'm trying to emulate what he's wearing, which on me looks pretty choice." It took her a moment to articulate the general point -- that she was dressed gangster. She instead started off on the details, on actually physically painting the picture. And then take a look at the way she answers the WalMart question -- she goes into detail about exactly how that would go down (Se-Ni) vs rattling off possibilities of how it could go down. Also, look at the way she tackles the subject of public opinion. She says she's an emotional person, but look at what else she says: 

"There are a lot of different ways you can approach this from a mental perspective... you can either put up all these walls... I'm personally not capable of that because I'm a songwriter, I have 'feelings,' I write songs about my feelings, I have to be vulnerable in order to write songs about my life, so I can't put up walls and not care about what people think. So I have to not subject myself to things that are gonna hurt my feelings."

That strikes me as Ti>Fe. She basically said she needs her feelings to do her job.


----------



## Xenograft

I like how you start every post with "Hi," why do you do that? This thread is confusing, the only ENTP music that I know of is Kavinsky:


----------



## Psychopomp

@_Sparky_

Kurt Cobain, Celine Dion, Whitney Houston, Shania Twain. 

I know that you have no credibility, but this is actually offensive. You know nothing about Cobain, I am guessing. Nothing whatsoever? Nothing about Ne and Fi? Just subjective impressions and comparisons? It is ridiculous to post a typing when you know literally nothing about the subject matter. It's embarrassing, though I believe you are likely immune to such a state. 



Velasquez said:


> Why is Taylor Swift ESTP and why do you think Katy Perry is ESTP and not ESFP?


LOL, this post pleases me. I am not being facetious. If I wasn't sure you were an INTP before, I sure as hell am now...

Also, I am confused.


----------



## Sparky

Michelle Tumes, ENFP - Dream
Michelle Tumes - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia






PJ Harvey, ENFP - This Is Love
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PJ_Harvey






Esther Lee, ENTP - Hallelujah:
https://www.youtube.com/user/thatsestherly


----------



## Sparky

Skye Edwards, or Skye, ENFP - Love Show:
Skye Edwards - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia






Kelly Clarkson, ENTP - Miss Independent
Kelly Clarkson - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia






Kelly Clarkson, ENTP - Stronger (What Doesn't Kill You)


----------



## Sparky

Kaori, ENTP - LeMu ~the far away land of Lemuria~
Kaori (voice actress) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia






Loren and Mash, ENTP - Thanatos (If I Can't Be Yours)






Janelle Monáe, ENTP - Tightrope [feat. Big Boi] 
Janelle Monáe - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Big Boi is also ENTP:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Big_Boi


----------



## Sparky

I feel Loren & Mash is ENFP, not ENTP, as written in the last post.

Loren & Mash, ENFP - Star







* *




(Chorus)Follow your star
Shining it's light all through your life
Guiding you on-giving you strength
For living in perfect harmony
Getting it right,keeping it strong
And learn to let our troubles die
Don't be afraid,you'll have the faith
If you follow,follow your star
Sometimes you're feelin' all alone
And you're needing somewhere to turn
You've got to seek inside your soul
When there's no-one else around
Just hold your head up
Don't let it get you down
(If) its too high to climb
You can always go around
(Bridge)
'Cos there is always more than one way
To get you through a bad day
If you only have faith in yourself
When you think you've hurt someone
And their sorrow you can't overcome
Feel like you're heardless and don't care
You need someone to help you out
Just hold out your hand
And you'll be amazed
What you can get through
If you just communicate
(Bridge)
(Mid-8)
It's all about your star
Your guardian,your charm
Your eyes,when you walk through the darkness


----------



## Sparky

Amy Lee, lead singer for Evanescence, is ENFP - Going Under:
Amy Lee - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia






Monako is ENTP - Kanon 2006 ED:
http://www.youtube.com/user/keyinregulus11


----------



## Sparky

InfinityHH is ENFP - Power of Love: 
https://www.youtube.com/user/InfinityHH






Miyuki is ENTP - Mahou no Tobira (by Chisa Yokoyama):
https://www.youtube.com/user/InfinityHH






Konata is ENFP - Break Down! (DDR)
https://www.youtube.com/user/InfinityHH






Kagami is ENTP - Break Down! (DDR) 
https://www.youtube.com/user/InfinityHH






Tsukasa is ENTP - Love Love Shine (DDR)
https://www.youtube.com/user/InfinityHH


----------



## Sparky

Mao Abe is ENFP - Kimi No Kioku:
Mao Abe - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
AbeMao.com
Abe Mao Blog


----------



## Sparky

Another song from Esther Lee, ENTP - Chasing You:
Esther Lee - YouTube


----------



## Sparky

Shakira is ENFP, while Rihanna is ENTP - Can't Remember to Forget You ft. Rihanna
Shakira - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Rihanna - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia






Rihanna, ENTP - What's My Name? ft. Drake (Drake appears to be ENFP)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rihanna






Sung-bong Choi is ENTP - Nella Fantasia:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Choi_Sung-bong






Drake, ENFP - Find Your Love
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Drake_(rapper)


----------



## Sparky

Farrah Fawcett, ENTP - Duet with Jean Paul Vignon "You" (Jean Paul Vignon appears to be INTJ):
Farrah Fawcett - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## AddictiveMuse

I love how half of the people you'd hear on the radio are people you consider to be ENFP or ENTP
I would consider Shakira a sensor 
I heard Rhianna was an ISFP or something
her and Britney Spears
and my theory is that Katy Perry is a hedonistic Extroverted NF


----------



## electricky

Sparky said:


> Konata is ENFP - Break Down! (DDR)
> https://www.youtube.com/user/InfinityHH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kagami is ENTP - Break Down! (DDR)
> https://www.youtube.com/user/InfinityHH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tsukasa is ENTP - Love Love Shine (DDR)
> https://www.youtube.com/user/InfinityHH



Finally, we are getting somewhere. Konata, the character from Lucky Star, is likely ENTP, so close enough, lol. But are you talking the voice actress here? That, I'm not sure how you would know. 

And I have no problem theoretically with the coolest of DDR songs ever being associated as Ne-dom, but still..... why? What exactly are you determining here? I'm genuinely confused now.



Sparky said:


> Rihanna, ENTP - What's My Name? ft. Drake (Drake appears to be ENFP)
> Rihanna - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


And there you've gone and ruined it :tongue: 



AddictiveMuse said:


> and my theory is that Katy Perry is a hedonistic Extroverted NF


Yes, finally, another to add to my Katy Perry=ENFP bandwagon :ninja:


----------



## AddictiveMuse

ElectricSparkle said:


> Yes, finally, another to add to my Katy Perry=ENFP bandwagon :ninja:


cool! so you agree with me roud:


----------



## Sparky

Jamie Lynn Spears appears to be ENFP - How Could I Want More
Jamie Lynn Spears - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## stentorious_paroxysm

Can we close this thread?


----------



## Sparky

stentorious_paroxysm said:


> Can we close this thread?


This thread unites people through music, and raises awareness for the sixteen personality types.

Luna Haruna, ENFP - Sora ha Takaku Kaze ha Utau
Luna Haruna - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Sparky

Sara Mclachlan, ENFP - I Will Remember You
Sarah McLachlan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia






Sara Mclachlan, ENFP - Angel






Lara Fabian, ENFP - A Dream Within
Lara Fabian - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Sparky

Sharon den Adel, of Within Temptation, is ENFP - Angels
Sharon den Adel - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Grain of Sugar

Idk if your typings may hayve gotten better, but you typed rihanna entp? and drake enfp? okay, have seen him typedcas enfj, so maybe "only" one letter off.


----------



## Sparky

Kesha, ENFP - TiK ToK
Kesha - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Entropic

Aya the Whaler said:


> @Sparky
> 
> Type this


Seems xSFP-ish. I lean ISFP. Fi very obvious, Se a bit less so in this song anyway, though it's there in the sense that it's still kind of how to say, literal.


----------



## Cellar Door

Sparky said:


> Alex Turner's looks and demeanor are similar to that of Bob Dylan's, another ENFP.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the encouraging words.




I second those encouraging words.


----------



## Raawx

Sparky said:


> Alex Turner's *looks and demeanor* are similar to that of Bob Dylan's, another ENFP.


YOU GIVE ME SO MUCH ANXIETY.

obvious Si dom/troll is obvious


----------



## Sparky

I feel Alex Turner is INTJ now, and do not really enjoy his songs.






http://personalitycafe.com/cognitive-functions/139079-songs-ni-dominant-people-21.html#post6562009


----------



## maugin

Yes, Brendon Urie has always seemed, to me, to be either an ENFP or an ENTP, but I would definitely
lean more on the Feeling side.


----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar

http://personalitycafe.com/enfp-for...tists-read-podlair-nyyxai-enfp-correlate.html


----------



## DOGSOUP

Good grief.


----------



## Monroe

Random but...how did Bob Dylan come to be typed as a sure Ne-dom?


----------



## ai.tran.75

Monroe said:


> Random but...how did Bob Dylan come to be typed as a sure Ne-dom?


No clue - he's obviously an isfp


----------



## Monroe

This seems like a Ne-dom theme, would I be right? (Fi-next)


----------



## ai.tran.75

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=dyE2MLq24OE


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monroe

ai.tran.75 said:


> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=dyE2MLq24OE
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love Amanda Palmer. 'Missed me' is one of the creepiest songs I've ever heard tbh.


----------



## ai.tran.75

Monroe said:


> I love Amanda Palmer. 'Missed me' is one of the creepiest songs I've ever heard tbh.


I love her as well , ever since she was in Dresden Dolls ! I find her songs to be full of Ne. 
Missed Me is quite creepy


----------

